# PSU voltages



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

OK so I've been having problems with random lockups and I've been thinking it might be my PSU, the one in my sig. I sat for 20 minutes watching the voltages in the BIOS and I read the following: CPU 1.432 volts, 3:3 fluctuates between 3.254 and 3.96 volts and 12 stays at 12.192 volts. Is that stable? I don't have a clue to what any of this means so any help is greatly appreciated. I'm going to run Memtest all night to rule out my RAM hopefully.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

OK so I ran Memtest all night and there were no errors. I downloaded Speed Fan and these are my voltage readings. Is it just me or is 6.71 volts out of 12 volts a bad thing? I don't know anything about these readings so someones input would be greatly appreciated. :good:
:Edit: Dammit why did that turn out so small? Anyways the readings are as follows: 3vsb: 3.41v, vbat: 0.00v, +12v: 6.71v, AVcc: 3.30v, 3Vcc: 3.28v, VIN1: 1.01v, VIN2: 2.04v, VIN3: 0.00v, Vcore: 1.22v, +3.3V: 3.30v, +5V: 5.04v, +12V: 12.19v.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 27, 2011)

Well the voltages in your first post are fine. What do you mean in your second post in, is 6.71 volts out of 12V? 

Install PC Wizard and see what the P/S voltages are reading.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 27, 2011)

I normally dont fool with speed fan, but your voltages on the right seems ok. Dont have any idea what the +12V/6.71 means. If it was at some point it dropped to 6.71V, thats not good.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

OK so PC Wizard is telling me this, 7.03 on the 12v. I'm guessing that's bad?


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like your 12V is fluctuating pretty bad. Not good, if so you need to replace your power supply.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

OK thanks. So would that explain the random freezing? I'm going to pick up a new PSU today. What is the best kind that you would recommend for $100?


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 27, 2011)

PC Power and Cooling Silencer 760W, not the MKII series
Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-750 
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 or CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750M  
SILVERSTONE ST75F-P 750W
XFX Core Edition PRO750W or XFX PRO750W XXX


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 27, 2011)

What store do you go to get your computer parts?  I would pick a good antec or corsair unit.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

My local computer store: www.memoryexpress.com
 I guess you could say they're the local Newegg


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX32588(ME).aspx


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome, thanks. It's not modular but oh well. There has been a lot of construction going on in my area as well as a lot of power outages so I suspect that is what has caused my PSU to fail. Looks like it's time to invest in a UPS as well.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 27, 2011)

What about this one? http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX23281(ME).aspx


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 27, 2011)

JLuchinski said:


> What about this one? http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX23281(ME).aspx


 
I would not get it. Its a 700W, but only has 552W on the 12V rail with 46 amps total. The Corsair is 750W, with 720W on the 12V rail with 60 amps total.

Your Cooler Master case has pretty good cable management, so hiding the leads should not be a problem.


----------



## JLuchinski (Sep 28, 2011)

I ended up getting this one: http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX26068(ME).aspx

 I notice a big difference in speed and system responsiveness. I played Modern Warfare 2 for 3 hours without a hitch where as before I could play for 10 minutes max before it froze. Thanks for all the help, if there was a ranking system I would give you a +10.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 28, 2011)

Figured it was your power supply. Glad you got it running right.


----------

